# Where has all the banana ice cream gone?



## DeeFox (24 Jul 2010)

I've searched Tesco, Dunnes, Super Valu, Centra, etc. but to no avail....  Banana ice cream cannot be found - it has been replaced with ice cream like "honeycomb" and "marshmallow".  Madness...


----------



## Chocks away (24 Jul 2010)

Saw some in Lidl (Cork St) a few nights ago.


----------



## AlastairSC (25 Jul 2010)

Maybe go for the real thing - add a banana or two to your next icecream?


----------



## becky (25 Jul 2010)

DeeFox - you have me longing for HB banana ice cream.  It was without a shadow of a doubt the all time fav in our house.  Remember watching our mother with eyes like lasers to ensure all 5 of us got the exact same sized slice.  Feel bad now about the pressure we put her through

And AlastairSC - mixing real bananas with ice cream just isn't the same.


----------



## The_Banker (25 Jul 2010)

DeeFox said:


> I've searched Tesco, Dunnes, Super Valu, Centra, etc. but to no avail.... Banana ice cream cannot be found - it has been replaced with ice cream like "honeycomb" and "marshmallow". Madness...


 

Its a bit like the honey bee's.. No one knows.


----------



## Grizzly (25 Jul 2010)

DeeFox said:


> " and "marshmallow". Madness...


 
Had the marshmallow and chocolate the other day. Strange mixture. I don't think it could make up it's mind what it wanted to be. Didn't come together.


----------



## Homer (25 Jul 2010)

I don't know about you, but I don't give a monkey's.


----------



## RonanC (25 Jul 2010)

DeeFox said:


> I've searched Tesco, Dunnes, Super Valu, Centra, etc. but to no avail....  Banana ice cream cannot be found - it has been replaced with ice cream like "honeycomb" and "marshmallow".  Madness...



Did you check Aldi? They have Banana Ice cream for sale in my local Aldi (Newlands Cross)


----------



## Mpsox (26 Jul 2010)

Saw HB Banana ice cream in my local Londis at the weekend


----------



## Caveat (26 Jul 2010)

Never mind banana, why are Ireland and the UK the only countries that seem to regard the absolutely unbeatable pistachio ice cream as some sort of weird kink?! 

It's just a regular mundane flavour in most other countries as far as I can see. I don't even really like ice cream but I would commit certain crimes to get hold of pistachio ice cream. I think I've seen it once ever in this country - in Galway about 10 years ago.


----------



## DB74 (26 Jul 2010)

You only want pistachio ice-cream cos you can't have some!


----------



## fizzelina (27 Jul 2010)

My Aldi has it as well, only €1.39 for a one litre block.


----------



## lightswitch (28 Jul 2010)

Mmmmmmm,  Banana Ice Cream with a Cadburys Flake crumbled over it, will be having some of that good stuff later.............


----------



## Shawady (28 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> Never mind banana, why are Ireland and the UK the only countries that seem to regard the absolutely unbeatable pistachio ice cream as some sort of weird kink?!
> 
> It's just a regular mundane flavour in most other countries as far as I can see. I don't even really like ice cream but I would commit certain crimes to get hold of pistachio ice cream. I think I've seen it once ever in this country - in Galway about 10 years ago.


 
Have you ever tried the indian desert, Kulfi?
It is an ice-cream type dessert and comes in pistachio flavour. I have had it in restaurants and it is very nice.
I have seen it for sale in stores that sell indian food but have never bought it there so cannot vouch for it's taste.


----------



## Caveat (28 Jul 2010)

Yeah I've had it many times and order it whenever I can - I love it, the next best thing. Very rich though - it's made with condensed milk and has a sort of grainy texture. A lot of Indians don't bother doing it though and I find it hard enough to get sometimes - mind you, I'm out in the sticks...


----------



## browtal (12 Aug 2010)

Try Langtons Restaurant in Kilkenny served with Toffee syrup, Yum.
We need the tourists.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2010)

DeeFox said:


> I've searched Tesco, Dunnes, Super Valu, Centra, etc. but to no avail....  Banana ice cream cannot be found - it has been replaced with ice cream like "honeycomb" and "marshmallow".  Madness...



Definite madness.  Favourite flavour.  Has anyone tried the brunch flavour ice cream?  Its quite expensive.


----------

